# Food Safety News - 09/09/2021



## daveomak.fs (Sep 9, 2021)

*Wild mushrooms linked to hundreds of illnesses, three deaths in France*
By Joe Whitworth on Sep 09, 2021 12:06 am
At least three people have died and hundreds were sickened in France in the past two months after eating wild mushrooms. In July and August, 330 cases of poisoning were reported to French poison control centers. Three of these were very serious and potentially life-threatening and three deaths have been recorded. Weather conditions in July... Continue Reading


*FDA reports that Cyclospora outbreaks continue; no new details on cake mix outbreak*
By News Desk on Sep 09, 2021 12:04 am
This week’s outbreak information from the Food and Drug Administration updates the numbers of patients confirmed in two Cyclospora outbreaks. These two specific clusters of illnesses are part of the CDC’s total count of domestically-acquired cases of cyclosporiasis in the United States. Overall, more than 800 people in 34 states have been confirmed infected by... Continue Reading


*Urgent action needed to curb the spread of African Swine Fever in the Americas*
By News Desk on Sep 09, 2021 12:03 am
Since the current  African Swine Fever (ASF) panzootic began in the Liaoning province of China in 2018, the United States and Canada have kept the pig virus out of North America. But, in July, USDA’s Foreign Animal Disease Diagnosis Laboratory confirmed ASF in pigs from the Dominican Republic in the Caribbean region, only 700 miles from... Continue Reading


*Austrian report gives Campylobacter overview*
By News Desk on Sep 09, 2021 12:00 am
The Austrian Agency for Health and Food Safety (AGES) has published a report looking at the Campylobacter situation in the country. In 2020, there were 5,162 cases of Campylobacter reported, which is down from almost 8,000 in 2018 and more than 6,000 in 2019. COVID-19 restrictions and less travel may have played a role in this... Continue Reading


*Eat Smart brand Chopped Salad Kits recall expanded because of Listeria tests*
By News Desk on Sep 08, 2021 02:18 pm
Curation Foods is expanding a recall of Eat Smart brand “Chopped Salad Kits” from the marketplace because of a possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination. This additional information was identified during the Canadian Food Inspection Agency’s (CFIA) food safety investigation. This recall was triggered by CFIA test results. The CFIA is conducting a food safety investigation, which... Continue Reading


----------



## xbubblehead (Sep 9, 2021)

I have only recently been reading these reports and while they can be alarming I'd like to get some perspective on the topic.  My initial reaction is that food safety in the US is declining but without knowing the data trend my reaction may be totally wrong. Is there a site where I can gain some understand of the trend in contamination incidence over time?  Are we merely seeing that more/improved inspection is leading to more discovery?


----------

